# First Wild Hog w Q-View



## stonebriar (Feb 1, 2010)

Today, I attempted my first Wild Hog Shoulder recently killed by my Daughter's Boyfriend. Following a good thaw, I boiled the shoulder in a saltwater mix for 15 min. I then applied Onion Salt, Ground Black Pepper, and a Rub. Throughout the smoke, I spritzed the meat w/ Apple Juice hourly and applied a basting of EVOO after 3 hours.

Using Pecan only, the shoulder smoked for precisely 6.5 hours until it reached 170 degrees. It was then removed from the Smoker, spritzed again w/ Apple Juice, and wrapped tightly in foil - where it sits now resting...








My new Firebox custom made by DirtGuy!







Straight from the 15 min. boil







Applied Onion Salt & Ground Black Pepper







Applied Rub







Fresh from the Smoker! 6.5 hours until reaching 170 degrees. Applied one last spritzing of Apple Juice and wrapped in foil.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 1, 2010)

That looks great. Cant wait to hear how it tasted


----------



## chefrob (Feb 1, 2010)

what does the boil do.........


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 1, 2010)

I haven't a clue! I was just told to do it...


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks Great!!  Did you put any chickens above it while cooking?  That's an AWESOME cage for the firebox!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks Great...


----------



## slim (Feb 1, 2010)

looks amazing


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you!







After 45 min. resting in foil, now sealed and in the freezer!


----------



## bill in mn (Feb 1, 2010)

That's killing me .No taste not even a crumb.I have about 120lbs of wild hog in the freezer wanting to get some idea if I should grind it or leave whole.It sure looks good.bill


----------



## spoofer (Feb 1, 2010)

Why did you boil it ?


----------



## bman62526 (Feb 1, 2010)

Personally, I would try it without the boiling - but the end result sure looked good!  Boiling doesn't do anything but reduce the flavor, I believe.


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 1, 2010)

Interesting. I, too, wondered if boiling could diminish the flavor. We'll see!


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, it's rested in the freezer long enough.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




How does it taste? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It looks great!

I'm just guessing, but the boil might be a way to flush any hair, poo, grass, dirt, etc off of it "just in case".  It probably also pulls out some of the "wild game" tastes.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm with alot of the others here why the boiling. I have always thiught that it would take all the goodness and flavor out of the hog. ????


----------



## chefrob (Feb 1, 2010)

i don't hunt so i am not familiar with fresh wild game. i thought maybe the boil would take out some of the gameyness.....i dunno.


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 1, 2010)

I hope it doesn't remove the wild flavor - that's what I like!


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 1, 2010)

I beileve my brother soaks his venison roasts in a salt brine to get rid of some of the gaminess, but I've never heard of boiling it...he also soaks in milk once in a while if it's an old deer that will be particularly gamey.


----------



## bluefrog (Feb 1, 2010)

I have never understood why people want to remove the wild or gamey flavor from wild game.  With few exceptions that what makes wild game so good.  Id do remember a mountain goat that was too strong.  But venison, elk, wild hog, moose etc. taste great without trying to make them taste like grocery store beef.  Just my humble opinion.

Scott


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 1, 2010)

Scott - My feelings exactly. I hope I didn't remove the wild taste because of the boil!


----------



## waysideranch (Feb 1, 2010)

Agreed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 1, 2010)

Hopefully the resting period will allow natural flavors to return...


----------



## cilo (Feb 2, 2010)

Personally, I never really disliked the gamy flavor of venison...that is until my dad brought out the point that it tastes like liver. At that point it kinda killed it for me.  Now my focus is more on reducing that game flavor while still keeping it unique.  Its also kinda fun feeding it to those that oppose eating "bambi" and having them ask for seconds.....Priceless!


----------



## walle (Feb 2, 2010)

Only a guess here on my part, but the boiling could have been suggested to remove excess lard which may have been thought to be "rank" from the wild boar.

I know that's what I've done with alligator meat that's going into a sauce piqaunt as suggested by some Louisiana friends.. ??

StoneBriar - you gotta ask "WHY" for us!
Tracey


----------



## fourthwind (Feb 6, 2010)

I was always told by my grandfather to boil tough meats before throwing them on the grill.  It might be that whoever told you to do that was from an old school mentality.  Wild boar can be a bit tough because they don't sit in the pins being fed.  They are on the move, and are typically eating the highest starch foods they can find.  I have harvested my share of russian boar on the west coast.  We ground everything but the tenders and backstrap.  We also looked for "color" in the hogs before we shot.  Any color on a boar shows it has some feral pig in it.  They were typically more tender than the pure black boars.  Look forward to the results of your smoke.  sure looked awesome!


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 6, 2010)

I will ask this evening. Thanks for the replies...


----------



## gooberguy (Feb 6, 2010)

The reason wild hogs are usually tough and gamey is because they grow up still having their "cajones". Domestic male porkers are relieved of their "cajones" at an early age to eliminate this problem, otherwise the pork you buy in the store would be the same as wild hogs. Around here hunters usually only keep female hogs or very young male hogs they shoot to cook.


----------



## cheech (Feb 6, 2010)

I would venture to guess that a good soak in salt brine would only help. Just thrown off by the boiling part.


----------



## meateater (Feb 6, 2010)

Good looking hog either way.


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 7, 2010)

I was able to finally ask the question today of the one suggesting I boil the wild hog shoulder in salt water before smoking... His answer - "I don't know why." Sorry guys.

Nonetheless, I think I am in agreement w/ most of you. If needed, simply soak in a brine solution and DO NOT boil. We will be thawing the shoulder tonight and serving during tomorrow's Super Bowl...

Thanks again for all the interest.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 7, 2010)

Actually, it's none of those reasons.  Originally, hogs were dropped in boiling water, scalding them, then the hair scraped off the skin.  This boil also solidified the layers of fat under the skin to the fascia on the outer membrane of the meat, making it firmer.   Scalding lost its favor in place of skinning; once a fresh-killed hog is skinned, the underlying fat layer is almost like jello.  Dropping it in boiling water again 'solidifies' the fat layers into more cuttable form and boils off any stray hairs that can be bacteria-laden from the exterior of the hog, esp. in the hindquarters with guts and feces easily contaminating the surfaces and stray hairs.  It's a good thing to do.


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 7, 2010)

Pops - Interesting thought. I guess we'll see...


----------

